# Anfim use/modification advice



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok, so as per my other thread I bought a second hand Anfim Super Caimano Barista with Ti coated burrs a week or so ago.

I'm enjoying the improvement in terms of the texture of the espresso produced and particularly the flavours in comparison to my Macap M4D but no so much the additional hassle and retention issues.

Before I embark on ordering parts and making modifications I thought it best I see what those more experience can offer in terms of advice.

At the moment I'm using the glass tube hopper from my M4D the diameter of which is too small so there is no air tight seal. I'm purging for a couple of seconds, brushing out the chute then running it manually and brushing out/dosing until I've weighed 18g in a small pot which I then transfer to the portafilter. This is a lot of hassle for one cup of coffee.

It has been suggested that I get a 65mm diameter tube, attach a rubber lens hood, fill up with beans, put a weight on top then push down on the lens hood to act as bellows to blow the coffee into the doser then dose. This is my current plan. I don't know whether it will be the case but hopefully this would be consistent enough for me to then set the timer for a double shot and not leave much wastage. One thing that has come to mind is whether this blows bigger half ground bits into the doser? Am I understanding this correctly? Is this the way to go?

An alternative might be to convert it to doserless as it already has the timer but presumably this would not solve the retention issues and using the lens cap method along with this would just blow grinds everywhere?

One small thing I'm wondering is whether to remove the protection bar from across the exit chute. I did think the purpose of this was to break up clumps but looking at the part name on the diagram it might just be a guard. It certainly gets in the way when brushing out that area.

I'm also considering the possibility of a stepless modification at some point. I'm getting good results anyway but finer tuning would be nice. The seller told me a kit to convert would be coming out but an email from Anfim states that stepless is already a feature of the Special 450 on demand WLAC model and will be an option on the 2016 Super Caimano on demand models but no retrofit kit will be available. I have opened an account with LF spares but the stepless model parts aren't shown or listed (nor are the parts for conversion to on demand listed). I suppose the conversion might be possible by buying the parts needed but that would depend on the threads for the upper burr holder/adjustment ring being the same (they may have made them finer). Alternatively I might, in time, try and figure out an alternative.

So any thoughts on how to make it as easy to live with and reduce waste and on my thoughts in general would be greatly appreciated. Oh and if anyone needs any cheap small parts that don't justify the high postage costs/minimum orders from suppliers if you let me know soon I will see what I can do to help out by adding to my proposed order from LF spares (or if someone knows a better supplier please let me know).


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Definitely lose the guard across the exit chute, it's not needed to break up clumps. The exit chute does indeed hold a lot of coffee, but since it's big and rectangular it's easy to sweep out. I'm finding a bicycle tyre lever (plastic) works well. I've used a lens hood on other grinders but am not convinced it would work so well on this, as the chute is so large and open - I'd be happy to be proved wrong though! I just use mine with the hopper - it's a well designed one and doesn't require that much bean weight to get consistent timings (and grind). This is still a popular grinder in quality shops, where I understand the standard method is to dial in by varying dose. This works for me - the steps are sufficiently small that you can easily stay within a 17-19g range with an 18g vst basket for instance. I'd be keen to see what the stepless parts look like though. I really wouldn't convert to doserless.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice/confirmation on matters. I'm struggling to find any close up images of the stepless mechanism but it seems to be a worm gear:

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/s320x320/e35/12120342_569447089869690_1793690045_n.jpg

I noticed this simple mod (there is a much more complicated one I've also seen):

http://www.online-instagram.com/media/1080416799961064902_1768690712

I also wondered about fitting a Macap worm gear then having the standard burr carrier/ring machined as per the Macap ring as you can buy the gear mechanism for not a lot but that off my M4D wouldn't fit for a number of reasons. There might be a more suitable version off a bigger Macap but something like that above (but a bit better made/looking) or waiting to see if the parts of the new machines would fit might be a better option. I just wonder whether they have modified current parts or perhaps made the thread tighter for finer adjustment which would mean changing the lower parts too which would probably render the upgrades uneconomical vs buying the newer version once they've been around a while.

I hope I can work out a method whereby the timer is useful and I can more or less press and go though. I shall try the lens hood and glass tube/weight but like you have concerns about whether there will be enough air pressure to clear the grinds.

Regarding dialling it in and variation, I am finding that with the same bean it might change a bit from day to day in terms of shot time for 18/36 (or thereabouts) with the same step point but it tastes very good anyway. I suppose it's a question of how much fine tuning I wish to do and how easily I want to be able to do it. I do like to tinker though so it's all good fun though maybe once I'm back to work that might change!


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just a bit of an update on this. I've got the bits to fashion an idea I have for a simple stepless mod but haven't had time to make it yet.

I have changed the tube to the correct diameter with Richard having kindly given me his along with a weight.

However it is the weight that, so far, seems to have produced surprising results. It is on the heavy side at 1Kg.

I have been using the same beans from the same batch and the same step on the grinder and the same brew temperature, shot and grind weights.

With the new tube and weight the extraction time was more or less the same however the aftertaste/mouthfeel was quite bitter.

I cleaned the screen (which I do regularly) and then backflushed with detergent and ran a few shots through just to make sure it wasn't due to lack of cleanliness.

Today I tried two more shots without the weight and it tasted fine again.

I guess I've not tried this enough to form a firm conclusion but it seems it's better without the weight (or at least one that is not so heavy).

I have thought that if a tube has a reasonable amount of beans in it then a weight shoudn't be necessary as the force of those beans is directed straight down to the entrance to the burrs and with a hopper even if full of a kg of beans the force on the beans entering the burrs will be far less than 1kg as the weight is spread.

Just an observation for now but is does this fit with others' experiences?

I've also tried a 62mm lens hood. One thing it does do is make it easier to fill the hopper without spilling beans so I'll keep it for that reason anyway. It's a bit big to form a seal with my hands. I found a thorntons ice cream lid fits perfectly so I can use that to seal the top for freshness. A few puffs with it does seem to clear at least some of the retained grounds.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

dan1502 said:


> I guess I've not tried this enough to form a firm conclusion but it seems it's better without the weight (or at least one that is not so heavy).
> 
> I have thought that if a tube has a reasonable amount of beans in it then a weight shoudn't be necessary as the force of those beans is directed straight down to the entrance to the burrs and with a hopper even if full of a kg of beans the force on the beans entering the burrs will be far less than 1kg as the weight is spread.


Agreed. See

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28080-58mm-Stainless-steel-bar&p=375713#post375713


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd not spotted your reply to my other thread before, thanks, and hadn't thought about the cone as the hopper is packed away in the attic so the 40g force is lower than I thought and as such I'll probably just half fill the tube and refill less often. I was surprised by the effect on taste though.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm thinking of making a start on my mod today. The doser 'glass scraper spring' has been removed from the grinder. I have a new one which I added to a recent spares order as they're very cheap so I thought I might as well even if I don't use it. I'm wondering what its use is? I presume when the doser is fairly full it does the obvious and keeps the glass clear but does it also have an anti-static effect? I'm wondering whether or not to fit it.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've just finished and fitted it. I've not had a chance to test it whilst grinding yet but it certainly seems to make adjustments within the setting easy enough and if in between holes I can just use a something soft to hold the standard adjuster down then adjust (rather than remove it).

It will probably be tomorrow before I get a chance to use it as I want to take the burr holder out and clean it all etc before doing so and I'm out tonight.

The hopper won't quite fit on as it is. There is vertical clearance but I would need to file a few mm out of the corner of the opening. I would have no problem with that as it would only require a tiny piece removing but as I don't use the hopper there's no point.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

First test this morning after having cleaned the burrs and surrounding area changed the hopper glass which had cracks around the mounting screw and removed the protection bar from the exit chute for easy access with a brush.

Based on yesterdays shot timings I set it to exactly between the stepped setting it was at and one step finer. 18g/36g in 30s.

Next I turned the knurled wheel about five or six half turns which gave 18g/36g in 34.

.

I then tasted the difference between shots which was noticable.

So it seems to work well. There is of course a little play still but all this means is when adjusting to a courser grind which pushes the bar you turn it to where you want they turn the wheel a little the other way until you feel the tension so there is no movement when the grinding starts, which pulls a little rather then pushes due to the direction of rotation.

Now I should be able to start refining adustments by taste. I just need to refine my palate and learn what can be achieve, what's best and when to grind finer or courser to achieve the optimum taste. Maybe I should ask for some barista training for my birthday for some help with that on my setup if that's something that you can do.

I couldn't work out how the glass cleaning spring fits and don't know whether or not to fit it. And I'm not using the weight and don't think I will bother.

That's probably it in terms of mods. I'll see how I get on with the grinder for a good while. The only thing I don't like about it is the retention and hassle of having to brush out the chute (but at least that's a lot easier now the bar's not in place). Pumping the lens cap does blow a bit out but I guess I'll have to live with a fair amount of waste and apart from the Versalab I haven't yet read about anything great in that regard.


----------

